# Carl Froch vs Gennady Golovkin



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Who yall got at 168?


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

GGG would fuck froch up


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Froch


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

GGG ud. Would be brutal and very competitive.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

GGG has vulnerabilities but I don't think Froch is the type to exploit them. GGG forces a referee stoppage late.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Golovkin looks a very special talent. P4P Golovkin for me.


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

Who has GGG beaten to suggest he would beat Froch?


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch too big


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

pijo said:


> Who has GGG beaten to suggest he would beat Froch?





sasquatch said:


> Froch too big


This.

Froch for me, GGG wouldn't be able to control him like he does most of his opponents; too big and awkward.

He still has it all to prove against the top guys in his own division let alone one of the best in the one above. Not his fault they won't fight him but he is still unproven nevertheless.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

frochs jab and long reach would cause golovkin all sorts of problems


froch would stop him


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Golovkin stoppage late.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

pijo said:


> Who has GGG beaten to suggest he would beat Froch?


It's the fashion in which he's beaten them. I mean, who did Groves beat to suggest he would be competitive with Froch twice?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone who says other than a Golovkin KO is retarded.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

My guess is that Golovkin's surplus of talent wins it over Froch's experience and somewhat bigger frame.


----------



## Danimal (Oct 9, 2013)

Can't pick 32 yo GGG to go up in weight and beat any elite fighter, let alone a P4P one, when his MW resume continues to be poor.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd have to back GGG. I'd lean towards UD, but he might force a late stoppage.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

sasquatch said:


> Froch too big


I think that would be a major factor in Froch being competitive. People are saying he could make middleweight. I don't believe that. He looks a big lad to me,and super middle is his weight. This would be a fantastic matchup,better than Chavez,Degale or anybody but its a pipe dream. Both camps might see this as too risky,and it will never happen. But my pick would be Golovkin points.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch is too pussy to fight Golovkin and know Golovkin would kick his ass. Have you guys not even taken a second to think about the fact that Froch's offensive tools would be far too dangerous to pursue against Golovkin?


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd favour Golovkin but Froch being slightly bigger makes it interesting. Golovkin better technical skills should see him win though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Anyone who says other than a Golovkin KO is retarded.


I bet you said that about Bute vs Froch too :hey


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

GGG exploits Froch's defensive tendencies and blasts him out in 7 or less.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Froch is too pussy to fight Golovkin and know Golovkin would kick his ass. Have you guys not even taken a second to think about the fact that Froch's offensive tools would be far too dangerous to pursue against Golovkin?


Seriously? Someone put this mofo back in the gulag. Froch is not "too pussy" to fight anyone that much is clear ffs. And I'm a GGG fan.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

stevebhoy87 said:


> I'd favour Golovkin but Froch being slightly bigger makes it interesting. Golovkin better technical skills should see him win though.


Yeah I agree with this, Golovkin hits as hard as anyone and has fantastic technical ability also.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

pijo said:


> Who has GGG beaten to suggest he would beat Froch?


No one. He's still unproven but to the naked eye he looks too have immense potential. Weather he'll 
ever get to fight anyone decent is another matter.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Seriously? Someone put this mofo back in the gulag. Froch is not "too pussy" to fight anyone that much is clear ffs. And I'm a GGG fan.


Fuck off, never spoken to you before I don't think, or you are insignificant.

9:40 on here you prick. 





I wasn't banned directly by the mods, it was a ban bet.

Golovkin's skillzzz level > Froch

-------
My son Chris Eubank Jr would beat Golovkin.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

I've always thought Froch would prove too big.

But after last night, I can see Gennadyi coming out with a career defining T/KO over Carl.
Carl is quite slow, he leaves himself blatantly open to counters and he does not have any answer to the overhand right, which GGG throws beautiful, mind you.

Gennadyi beats him by late T/KO, in a stunning affair.

And I picked Froch to T/KO Groves in their rematch, I'm a big Froch fan.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I bet you said that about Bute vs Froch too :hey


I didn't know anything about Bute other than he was a good body puncher. I'm not some Eastern European fighter supporter btw just because Ukraine has been dominant lately. 
---------------
I actually like Carl now, he took the win gracefully rather than talking down on Groves, and gave me great memories yesterday in the biggest British fight in history.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fuck off, never spoken to you before I don't think, or you are insignificant.
> 
> 9:40 on here you prick.
> 
> ...


Ever heard of tongue in cheek? Something Carl Froch is quite infamous for in boxing circles... you dumb twat.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Anyone who says other than a Golovkin KO is retarded.


says the infantile retard who preached lomachenko GOAT


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

This would be a cool event at Madison Square Garden or Atlantic City. 

Froch is a good 4" taller than Golovkin (who's listed at 5'10" but is 5'9" tops) and naturally stronger, so that'd make things interesting. But GGG has the skills and skills pay the bills. I'd have to take GGG by decision.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> says the infantile retard who preached lomachenko GOAT


Lomachenko is GOAT. Ya wanna turn this into a Lomachenko thread? Well guess what, it's not so STFU and know your place ya little shitcunt.

EDIT: Know - no


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Ever heard of tongue in cheek? Something Carl Froch is quite infamous for in boxing circles... you dumb twat.


Yes I know what you mean but it isn't the case here, especially with Adam Smith mentioning 'honesty by Carl Froch', Carl did not deny and his silence even further cemented affirmative position, but you know fuck all about communication skills.. You can't make the logical fallacy of ascribing one part of his personality to this when it seems brutally clear he doesn't want the fight and couldn't make it more obvious, you imbecile. Know your place, prick.

nothing - not : edit


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yes I know what you mean but it isn't the case here, especially with Adam Smith mentioning 'honesty by Carl Froch', Carl did nothing deny and his silence even further cemented affirmative position, but you know fuck all about communication skills.. You can't make the logical fallacy of ascribing one part of his personality to this when it seems brutally clear he doesn't want the fight and couldn't make it more obvious, you imbecile. Know your place, prick.


Then explain to me why he said he wanted GGG or Chavez Jr in Vegas, after beating Groves again?

I can't believe you're that stupid as to believe he was genuinely ducking Gennadyi on TV, he was smirking and everything... atsch


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> *Lomachenko is GOAT.* Ya wanna turn this into a Lomachenko thread? Well guess what, it's not so STFU and know your place ya little shitcunt.
> 
> EDIT: Know - no


this is the same idiot telling others you're a retard if you don't believe GGG by KO

come at me with your best. A tongue lashing will give you another scar on the face, rock your boots, and reduce you to your rightful place as the forum eunuch


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Then explain to me why he said he wanted GGG or Chavez Jr in Vegas, after beating Groves again?
> 
> I can't believe you're that stupid as to believe he was genuinely ducking Gennadyi on TV, he was smirking and everything... atsch


I was gonna say IF he ever gets balls to realise his lifelong dream of fighting in Vegas, he may be more open to Golovkin. But outside of Vegas (which is a fucking lifelong dream of his), he wouldn't want the fight. He said he wanted Chavez Jr, and his tone was quieter when mentioning Golovkin. I think especially because of the reactions it got that the 'warrior' Froch, I guess you can say this is tongue in cheek in a way which works against you, PRICK.

Either way, theres only one way to find out but it's clear he doesn't want Golovkin. Too pussy.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

It would be the biggest and by far by a LOT the best opponent GGG has fought so far. Because despite being the #1 MW GGG is really unrpoven Macklin might be his best win


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> this is the same idiot telling others you're a retard if you don't believe GGG by KO
> 
> come at me with your best. A tongue lashing will give you another scar on the face, rock your boots, and reduce you to your rightful place as the forum eunuch


No, you don't offer any new insights into anything other than matchmaking. Your posts are too annoying to read with your emmanuela, 1 TIMEZ bullshit.

GGG got dis.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> No, you don't offer any new insights into anything other than matchmaking. Your posts are too annoying to read with your emmanuela, 1 TIMEZ bullshit.
> 
> GGG got dis.


you've been demoted from the thrice defeated gaul to the cry baby girl in 2 or so posts.

edit: rock your heels causing you to slip onto your glass nose


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> you've been demoted from the thrice defeated gaul to the cry baby girl in 2 or so posts.
> 
> edit: rock your heels causing you to slip onto your glass nose


You're literally chatting some weird, incomprehensible shit now. I'm not reading your responses, just prove your worth as a poster to me beyond matchmaking. Until then, I'm not reading your shit.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

On a serious note, I would like to know why exactly people think Froch got dis...don't just say a simple thing like 'size advantage'..

I would say that the size advantage isn't THAT much...Golovkin I think is around 168lbs on fight night, and Froch is around 178lbs.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You're literally chatting some weird, incomprehensible shit now. I'm not reading your responses, just prove your worth as a poster to me beyond matchmaking. Until then, I'm not reading your shit.


This board was designed for me to amuse myself. You foolishly AZZume everyone is here for the same piteous reason as you, to derive their worth from online peer approval. weak


----------



## MaliBua (Dec 18, 2013)

Tbh... i understand it sounds pretty disrespectfull towards froch fans when some people say (including me) that ggg would beat froch or even stop him when the fact is ggg hasnt fought best if the middles. But watching carl yesterday throwing those wild combinations i dont think he looked all that good. Froch is tough as fuk thou. 
This could be bloody fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not gonna hound you for having a different opinion to me honestly...what reasons do you guys give for Froch beating Golovkin?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Froch is too pussy to fight Golovkin and know Golovkin would kick his ass. Have you guys not even taken a second to think about the fact that Froch's offensive tools would be far too dangerous to pursue against Golovkin?


You really are an ignorant, disrespectful, fool. This place was infinitely better when you were banned.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

This fight.










I have GGG by KO, Froch walks right into something as he charges in.

Would be a fuckin war, really want this to happen.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Massive respect for Froch's win but I don't see him being able to stop GGG from coming in and his infighting skills isn't as good as GGG's.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fuck off, never spoken to you before I don't think, or you are insignificant.
> 
> 9:40 on here you prick.
> 
> ...


Gaul you're already stirring up controversy by calling Froch a pussy and then telling posters who call you out on it to fuck off. Behave. None of the mods are a fan of the drama you caused before you were banned, we won't be having you derail threads and annoy everyone else.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I picked Froch here, but anything could happen. The experience of Froch at the top level for a long time could mean something, and the size advantage. Froch is 6-1 and solid and underrated power.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

People still picking Froch to get stopped :lol: anyone will tell you I'm a huge Golovkin fan but when will people stop underestimating The Cobra? Getting silly now


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Nobody getting stopped here, close pts either way. GGG technically beautiful and hits like a truck but have an iron jaw, against the awkward rangy Froch who himself can dig and just can't be stopped, he will not allow it :deal would be a great fight but I want GGG to get a shot at middleweight first


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

JamieC said:


> People still picking Froch to get stopped :lol: anyone will tell you I'm a huge Golovkin fan but when will people stop underestimating The Cobra? Getting silly now


This is exactly what I was thinking reading this thread, and I'm a big fan of GGG.

Froch has his deficiencies, but he perseveres. I can't pick against him with any confidence here. He wasn't supposed to win yesterday or in the last fight, but he did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

I was lucky enough to discuss this with Charlie Fitch, the Froch v Groves 2 ref after the fight on Saturday

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?44643-Tidbits-from-around-Wembley-post-fight

He said Golovkin was the best fighter he'd refereed (v Proksa) but "that doesn't necessarily mean I'd pick him against Carl".

It'd almost be cruel to let those two animals fight each other.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

I got Golovkin by late TKO.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Gaul you're already stirring up controversy by calling Froch a pussy and then telling posters who call you out on it to fuck off. Behave. None of the mods are a fan of the drama you caused before you were banned, we won't be having you derail threads and annoy everyone else.


You gotta problem with what I write, just let me know, but don't be hyper-sensitive, remember CHB is full of a range of people, I'm not the one who scored a Jesus like mark like you on that quasi-psychopath test we did ages ago, I was almost convict level :lol: This is a site where everything is arbitrary.

Dude, don't put words into my mouth so quickly because of a lack of emotional self-control. 
I was telling Mugsy to fuck off because he said 'Seriously? Someone put this mofo back in the gulag'. If you are taking issue to me telling him to fuck off for that reason then you should ban me, and ban anyone else who says 'fuck off' when someone writes something like that. 
I also did have a comment which said something like 'I'm not going to hound anyone for having a different opinion to me, I'll like to hear why Froch got dis'..

There's a context that justifies me saying Froch is a pussy and it's under that particular context only. He openly admitted to being shit scared of GGG, and this is a Froch vs GGG thread. This is not derailing of a thread is it, it's all relevant. There really isn't a way of knowing what's acceptable or whats not.

Besides, I wasn't the one who mentioned Lomachenko in this thread just to throw it out there. You know that's the sort of shit that derails threads, and again it wasn't mentioned by a Lomatard.

There's not one mod I like anyway


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You gotta problem with what I write, just let me know, but don't be hyper-sensitive, remember CHB is full of a range of people, I'm not the one who scored a Jesus like mark like you on that quasi-psychopath test we did ages ago, I was almost convict level :lol: This is a site where everything is arbitrary.
> 
> Dude, don't put words into my mouth so quickly because of a lack of emotional self-control.
> I was telling Mugsy to fuck off because he said 'Seriously? Someone put this mofo back in the gulag'. If you are taking issue to me telling him to fuck off for that reason then you should ban me, and ban anyone else who says 'fuck off' when someone writes something like that.
> ...


You are the biggest bitch made beta pussy ass little hoe on these forums..A bitch ass little insect like you is the last person on this planet that should be calling anyone a pussy, especially a pro boxer..

You are pathetic, your mother should have done the world a favor and swallowed you.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Froch stoppage. Got like a 5 inch reach advantage, 3-4 inches taller and Golovkin just gets hit too much.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You gotta problem with what I write, just let me know, but don't be hyper-sensitive, remember CHB is full of a range of people, I'm not the one who scored a Jesus like mark like you on that quasi-psychopath test we did ages ago, I was almost convict level :lol: This is a site where everything is arbitrary.
> 
> Dude, don't put words into my mouth so quickly because of a lack of emotional self-control.
> I was telling Mugsy to fuck off because he said 'Seriously? Someone put this mofo back in the gulag'. If you are taking issue to me telling him to fuck off for that reason then you should ban me, and ban anyone else who says 'fuck off' when someone writes something like that.
> ...


Just heed my words, for your sake.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Just heed my words, for your sake.


Fine, Bogo. Point taken.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> You are the biggest bitch made beta pussy ass little hoe on these forums..A bitch ass little insect like you is the last person on this planet that should be calling anyone a pussy, especially a pro boxer..
> 
> You are pathetic, your mother should have done the world a favor and swallowed you.


:deal absolute truth


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I love GGG but I love Froch more. That aside for my prediction though, I do think Froch is a bad matchup for GGG to some extent. The range, size and ability to take a shot work in froch's favour as he will be able to stay out of range, then use his raiding style to push GGG onto the back foot where he is less effective. I wouldn't pick many others over GGG though


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :deal absolute truth


:deal

how do you get smacked by at least 4 different people in one thread, 2 of them being forum nice guys


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

You gotta push GGG back and Froch won't do that. He'll try to out-box him like he did Abraham and that will spell trouble.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Boggle said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking reading this thread, and I'm a big fan of GGG.
> 
> Froch has his deficiencies, but he perseveres. I can't pick against him with any confidence here. He wasn't supposed to win yesterday or in the last fight, but he did.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Taylor, Bute, Groves all technically sound boxers with hand speed and power all get dealt with despite landing good shots. GGG is better than all of the above but so is Froch by some way also. He will never be hit like Groves (who's a puncher) hit him in the first fight, and he still didn't get finished, he finished it


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Taylor, Bute, Groves all technically sound boxers with hand speed and power all get dealt with despite landing good shots. GGG is better than all of the above but so is Froch by some way also. He will never be hit like Groves (who's a puncher) hit him in the first fight, and he still didn't get finished, he finished it


You think Golovkin isn't capable of detonating a harder shot than Groves managed in the first fight? I'm not so sure, Carl is reckless and I think Golovkin is better placed than Groves to land his hard shots on a more consistent basis.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have to say Froch's resume is starting to look very impressive. Kessler, Ward,Taylor, Johnson, Abraham, Pascal and Dirrel. have I left out anyone.. I mean he has fought everyone he could. GGG is not going to get a 4 round KO over Froch. I am sure of that. And if he gets a decision win or late round knockout over Froch, he will have to earn it.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm a big fan of both fighters and this is a really tough call. I might just give Golovkin the edge here though.


----------



## MaliBua (Dec 18, 2013)

Does anyone have stats how much either man weights at fight night?

I might be terribly wrong but rememberibg froch does not put nuch weight after weigh in, surely misunderstood..?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

MaliBua said:


> Does anyone have stats how much either man weights at fight night?
> 
> I might be terribly wrong but rememberibg froch does not put nuch weight after weigh in, surely misunderstood..?


I don't think either man does


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> GGG would fuck froch up


You said Groves would put him to sleep as well.
How's that working for ya?:good


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Froch will try to box

in the long run he will get knocked out clean

it will be the first time froch is really beat on


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I have not looked at this thread since, people still talking about me. Obsession. 

Someone tell me how does Froch get through this..could be something huge I'm missing out here. 
This isn't Joe Calzaghe we're talking here.


Edit: Not interested, I need to do this Loma-GRJ prediction already, cba'd lately.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

DOM5153 said:


> You think Golovkin isn't capable of detonating a harder shot than Groves managed in the first fight? I'm not so sure, Carl is reckless and I think Golovkin is better placed than Groves to land his hard shots on a more consistent basis.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I just don't think a focussed Froch is going to walk square on, chin in the air, into an overhand right from a noted puncher again, he made that mistake once and still didn't get stopped. I'm a huuuge GGG fanboy, have been for years, but people have been saying that Froch would get outclassed and stopped for years and it just doesn't happen. Worse fighters have gone the distance with GGG and Froch is an A level fighter and hard bastard. I imagine he would have success with his awkwardness and range as well, close pts either way


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You said Groves would put him to sleep as well.
> How's that working for ya?:good


You think froch would beat golovkin do you? Yes after groves outclassed froch in the first fight I did think he would ko the cobra. Well done for saying froch would win :clap::clap::clap:

Golovkin on the other hand is a fucking beast


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

GGG has beaten no one to suggest that he can beat Froch at 168. We still don't even know how his power will travel at that weight. Froch by decision or KO would be the smart pick here he's proven at the weight.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> You said Groves would put him to sleep as well.
> How's that working for ya?:good


:rofl at you hunting down the Groves fans (or Froch haters - is there a difference?) :good

Froch has beaten GG. I can't see what difference an extra 'G' makes


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

no secret Im not a fan of either, but I would say GGG wins that fight...


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I just don't think a focussed Froch is going to walk square on, chin in the air, into an overhand right from a noted puncher again, he made that mistake once and still didn't get stopped. I'm a huuuge GGG fanboy, have been for years, *but people have been saying that Froch would get outclassed and stopped for years and it just doesn't happen*. Worse fighters have gone the distance with GGG and Froch is an A level fighter and hard bastard. I imagine he would have success with his awkwardness and range as well, close pts either way


He's never been stopped but he's been outclassed. Nobody went the 12 round distance with GGG.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

55/45 against Froch in favour of GGG, pretty much same as the opinion for Groves against Froch. The Cobra won't lose any sleep over being written off on an internet poll against a blown up middleweight whose best win is Matt Macklin I'm sure


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mushin said:


> He's never been stopped but he's been outclassed. Nobody went the 12 round distance with GGG.


Ye but even in defeat he hasn't been stopped or close to it. I mean like people say "he will be outclassed by Bute/Groves/Taylor as they are more fluid and too fast and hit too hard, they will stop him" and it just doesnt happen. True nobody has, but I'm sure people can do it, and if anyone can it is Froch. Froch isn't just a good chin, not only is he unbelievably tough and strong willed but hes also a handful himself, he wont be there to last the distance, he will be pushing GGG too. And I say all this as one of the Kazakh's biggest supporters on here


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Ye but even in defeat he hasn't been stopped or close to it. I mean like people say "he will be outclassed by Bute/Groves/Taylor as they are more fluid and too fast and hit too hard, they will stop him" and it just doesnt happen. True nobody has, but I'm sure people can do it, and if anyone can it is Froch. Froch isn't just a good chin, not only is he unbelievably tough and strong willed but hes also a handful himself, he wont be there to last the distance, he will be pushing GGG too. And I say all this as one of the Kazakh's biggest supporters on here


Yeah I don't think it would be a walk in the park for GGG, he would get banged up, he would know he's been in a fight.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mushin said:


> Yeah I don't think it would be a walk in the park for GGG, he would get banged up, he would know he's been in a fight.


I think both have iron jaws so despite both being able to punch this is a distance fight for me.

In a way I hope this doesn't happen, the loser would be set back massively, Froch would probably retire or GGG would be written off as a hype job and it would be hard to continue to market him as the bogeyman for a while anyway


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I think both have iron jaws so despite both being able to punch this is a distance fight for me.
> 
> In a way I hope this doesn't happen, the loser would be set back massively, Froch would probably retire or GGG would be written off as a hype job and it would be hard to continue to market him as the bogeyman for a while anyway


Both have good chins but I think their body would get seriously tested in this fight. GGG would have to get KO'd early or completely dominated for 12 rounds for that happen, I don't see it. Even if GGG loses he would most likely do a LOT of damage to Froch, a worldclass performance where he comes up short.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mushin said:


> Both have good chins but I think their body would get seriously tested in this fight. GGG would have to get KO'd early or completely dominated for 12 rounds for that happen, I don't see it. Even if GGG loses he would most likely do a LOT of damage to Froch, a worldclass performance where he comes up short.


Oh definitely, its a brutal matchup, both will come to fight and both can give and take serious damage. It's a great fight for the viewer but from the perspective of the fighters I can understand if this doesnt happen, unless there becomes a big demand for this particular bout there wouldn't be huge money involved for the punishment that would be taken


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I just don't think a focussed Froch is going to walk square on, chin in the air, into an overhand right from a noted puncher again, he made that mistake once and still didn't get stopped. I'm a huuuge GGG fanboy, have been for years, but people have been saying that Froch would get outclassed and stopped for years and it just doesn't happen. Worse fighters have gone the distance with GGG and Froch is an A level fighter and hard bastard. I imagine he would have success with his awkwardness and range as well, close pts either way


I see it being very competitive but ultimately I see Froch getting worn down by hard accurate shots. Even when Froch is switched on he can make bad errors that a technically proficient puncher like Golovkin would only be too happy to capitalise on. The battle of the jabs in this fight would be very interesting.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

DOM5153 said:


> I see it being very competitive but ultimately I see Froch getting worn down by hard accurate shots. Even when Froch is switched on he can make bad errors that a technically proficient puncher like Golovkin would only be too happy to capitalise on. The battle of the jabs in this fight would be very interesting.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Its definitely a possibility, if anyone has a shot at stopping Froch its GGG but for me Froch has proved he has staying power and he has the awkwardness to survive. I love GGG but i can't pick him to beat everyone by stoppage, I think Froch has enough about him to really make a fight of it, but GGG would probably be his toughest fight on a physical level


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm kinda surprised with the poll result. If I'm not mistaken Froch has never been badly hurt and has faced a lot of big punchers throughout his career. Golovkin, while considered skillful, is still a bit unproven and would have a size disadvantage fighting Froch. How are we so sure his power will be effective against a top 10 P4P guy who has a solid chin like Froch??? I'm not saying GG can't or won't beat Froch but to assume he'd knock out Carl is a crazy, perhaps delusional assumption.


----------



## GGGunbeatable (May 29, 2014)

GGG by brutal knockout till round 4 or 5.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GGGunbeatable said:


> GGG by brutal knockout till round 4 or 5.


Froch beats up your boyfriend like this


----------



## GGGunbeatable (May 29, 2014)

You should educate yourself more about boxing, son.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

GGG starts fast and Froch starts slow. I'd take GGG to land more than one punch in meaningful fashion and have Froch fighting off the backfoot, something he does not do well. Also, GGG's power is pretty clearly not like anything Froch has experienced. I think GGG retires Froch


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> You think froch would beat golovkin do you? Yes after groves outclassed froch in the first fight I did think he would ko the cobra. Well done for saying froch would win :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Golovkin on the other hand is a fucking beast


Golovkin has certainly impressed me mate,but at this point,he has never fought at 168,has never beaten or faced a decent name at 160,so to assume he destroys a guy who has lost to a once in a generation guy at 168 is a bit premature and based on nothing other than preference in a fight that won't happen.
In saying that,GGG could go onto be a once in a generation guy himself,but 160 seems to be a graveyard for money because no one seems to be fighting each other.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Massive step up for Golovkin not only does Froch have a massive experience advantage he's taller, probably stronger has a big reach advantage, punches harder than anyone Golovkin has previously fought and you can pretty much guarantee he's not going to go into survival mode like many of GGG's opponents. 

Froch is significantly better than anyone GGG has ever fought so people picking GGG to KO Froch in a couple of rounds are way off in my opinion. 

For the record I would pick Froch to win a 12 round decision something like 117-111 in a fight in which they both have their moments, too big a step up for GGG at this point.

I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if Froch took him out late either as Golovkin has never had to do 12 hard rounds with anyone never mind with a guy who is going to take it to him like Froch.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

I think it's a bit of an assumption to think Golovkin stops Froch after beating who?

I will never go against Froch again anyway, fuck that. 

I take Froch to stop Golovkin once he is unable to be so aggressive with the larger Carl Froch, a few shots to the body slows down the Golovkin attack and Froch out-toughs GGG to put him under pressure and force the stoppage.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Golovkin has certainly impressed me mate,but at this point,he has never fought at 168,has never beaten or faced a decent name at 160,so to assume he destroys a guy who has lost to a once in a generation guy at 168 is a bit premature and based on nothing other than preference in a fight that won't happen.
> In saying that,GGG could go onto be a once in a generation guy himself,but 160 seems to be a graveyard for money because no one seems to be fighting each other.


I could be wrong but I suspect there's a teeny element of Calzaghe fan butt-hurt from Welsh_Dragon...

As for me? I wouldn't rule Froch out at all, and to see people writing the guy off as an early KO for GGG is frankly an insult, given Froch's track record. With his height and reach advantages, I don't doubt that Rob McCracken MBE would seek to have Froch maximising the benefits and fighting to his own strengths. I think it'd be a very interesting fight, but it's all about the money now for Froch, and that'll ultimately influence his choice of next opponent.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> I could be wrong but I suspect there's a teeny element of Calzaghe fan butt-hurt from Welsh_Dragon...
> 
> As for me? I wouldn't rule Froch out at all, and to see people writing the guy off as an early KO for GGG is frankly an insult, given Froch's track record. With his height and reach advantages, I don't doubt that Rob McCracken MBE would seek to have Froch maximising the benefits and fighting to his own strengths. I think it'd be a very interesting fight, but it's all about the money now for Froch, and that'll ultimately influence his choice of next opponent.


Quite like Welsh mate.He's civil underneath the wild predictions.
But he certainly doesn't like Sir Lord Dr Carl Froch CBE.:lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

To me, GGG is a guy with good power and a high workrate. He get hit a lot, and hasn't fought any good fighters. His opposition has been subpar for a guy so highly respected. I would like to see him fight a live body. 

Froch has show his strengths and weaknesses to us all. He's tough as nails, strong, and underrated skills, but he is slow and defensively inept.

I think Froch is just a bigger guy with longer arms. He actually has a decent jab, and I think he could outbox GGG because of his size advantage. I see Froch getting a hard fought decision.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Quite like Welsh mate.He's civil underneath the wild predictions.
> But he certainly doesn't like Sir Lord Dr Carl Froch CBE.:lol:


I might be completely wrong, I'm just going on prior experience with one or two other Welsh/JC fan posters.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> I might be completely wrong, I'm just going on prior experience with one or two other Welsh/JC fan posters.


Of course mate.I remember some of those well.Just mean I hadn't thought of that with Welsh.
But some of the answers here you can still see people are desperate just to see Froch beaten.
I mean no doubt some will still argue Carl is lying about underestimating Greaves.
Anything, just anything to discredit.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Of course mate.I remember some of those well.Just mean I hadn't thought of that with Welsh.
> But some of the answers here you can still see people are desperate just to see Froch beaten.
> I mean no doubt some will still argue Carl is lying about underestimating Greaves.
> Anything, just anything to discredit.


I'm loving it, to be honest. Where's the harm in admitting he made the necessary improvements and is a better fighter than people thought? All the crap about how he was one-dimensional, he can't change, he's too slow, etc...it reminds me of the trepidation people had before the Abraham fight. I remember people expecting AA to take Froch's head off after drawing him into a war. Instead we got a perfect fight from Froch, with him beating AA more one-sidedly than Dirrell did. Really pleased to see Froch working the body too; when I saw him doing that and refraining from being drawn into getting wild, I felt really confident about the outcome.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

On a basic level...

Gennady is much better at picking his shots than Groves, we see Groves actually landing relatively frequently on Froch. Gennady's clubbing effect will take the wind out of Froch somewhat by the latter part of the fight, limiting Froch's 'finishing ability' advantages more so than Froch's former opponents.

Yeah, yeah, Froch has a good chin but I've seen him be somewhat stunned, and Froch also relatively often has his chin relatively open, Gennady hits harder than anyone Froch has fought and dreams of situations like that. It's not a good match for Froch to face. 
Fighting at close range, Froch leaves himself very open, and his survival here earned him the title of a warrior.
Wake up call for you dreamers - *Gennady Golovkin is NOT Lucian Bute.* Bute a dumbass getting whooped against the ropes. 
Having said his, I do think Froch can do pretty well and hold good accord of himself when fighting at range, he has good punch placement too. Gennady can be bothered by this in particular tbh but overall I don't suspect this to be a huge 'evil'/deciding factor for Gennady.
We're not going to see Froch the 'finisher' in this fight, he's just not going to be so ambitious against the clubbing puncher, Gennady.

The only people who I think can beat GGG is Ward, and maybe a prime Dirrell although I favour GGG 57:43

After the second fight and also I guess the build up in general for the fight, as well as the aftermatch, I actually am now a fan of Froch. It's hard not to be a fan of someone who gave me a good memories in Britains biggest fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> I'm loving it, to be honest. Where's the harm in admitting he made the necessary improvements and is a better fighter than people thought? All the crap about how he was one-dimensional, he can't change, he's too slow, etc...it reminds me of the trepidation people had before the Abraham fight. I remember people expecting AA to take Froch's head off after drawing him into a war. Instead we got a perfect fight from Froch, with him beating AA more one-sidedly than Dirrell did. Really pleased to see Froch working the body too; when I saw him doing that and refraining from being drawn into getting wild, I felt really confident about the outcome.


Yeah mate,I can remember after the first fight,a few of the good pro-Froch fans weren't posting much(not a criticism) and it felt like we were lucky if we had a handful of our guys posting regular and we were really up against it.Now,the guys who were behind Groves who were always good posters have been predictably sporting about it, while,as you can see from my sig there are people who are so butt-hurt they post the most childish remarks then refuse to engage.
And as for the story that Groves fans are classier and Froch is being a bad sport afterwards even though Groves' interview on that vid bordered on disgraceful,well when I get time I'm going to have a proper look through that main thread and a couple of others which immediately spring to mind to see if I can find anything interesting.
Yeah,I went hard at it in the build up,but the hypocrisy had to be countered,and I don't feel I offended any posters whose opinions I respect.
We stuck hard by Froch and were richly rewarded.I couldn't care less now if he got dropped by a flyweight in sparring(and the footage they released was a very smart move)


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> On a basic level...
> 
> Gennady is much better at picking his shots than Groves, we see Groves actually landing relatively frequently on Froch. Gennady's clubbing effect will take the wind out of Froch somewhat by the latter part of the fight, limiting Froch's 'finishing ability' advantages more so than Froch's former opponents.
> 
> ...


Too many people assuming GGG will be as effective at a weight he's never fought at when he's never fought a decent opponent at 160.
Let's see him fight a genuine top 5 MW,unify the titles then spark out a decent SMW before assuming he has the beating of Froch.
We know this fight's not going to happen and it's just a comforting thought to some that there's someone who could POSSIBLY hurt the Cobra.
I like 3G,I think he beats everyone at 160 but it's a huge discredit to a proven SMW to say a guy who has never fought a big name at 160 will be far too good for Carl.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah mate,I can remember after the first fight,a few of the good pro-Froch fans weren't posting much(not a criticism) and it felt like we were lucky if we had a handful of our guys posting regular and we were really up against it.Now,the guys who were behind Groves who were always good posters have been predictably sporting about it, while,as you can see from my sig there are people who are so butt-hurt they post the most childish remarks then refuse to engage.
> And as for the story that Groves fans are classier and Froch is being a bad sport afterwards even though Groves' interview on that vid bordered on disgraceful,well when I get time I'm going to have a proper look through that main thread and a couple of others which immediately spring to mind to see if I can find anything interesting.
> Yeah,I went hard at it in the build up,but the hypocrisy had to be countered,and I don't feel I offended any posters whose opinions I respect.
> We stuck hard by Froch and were richly rewarded.I couldn't care less now if he got dropped by a flyweight in sparring(and the footage they released was a very smart move)


It's why I refrain from making any definitive statements regarding a pick. That, and I'm a chronically indecisive person at the best of times. No problem holding my hands up afterwards if I'm wrong, but in this sport everything can change so quickly that even the most dramatic turnaround (which this most certainly wasn't) isn't something to disregard


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Too many people assuming GGG will be as effective at a weight he's never fought at when he's never fought a decent opponent at 160.
> Let's see him fight a genuine top 5 MW,unify the titles then spark out a decent SMW before assuming he has the beating of Froch.
> We know this fight's not going to happen and it's just a comforting thought to some that there's someone who could POSSIBLY hurt the Cobra.
> I like 3G,I think he beats everyone at 160 but it's a huge discredit to a proven SMW to say a guy who has never fought a big name at 160 will be far too good for Carl.


I don't think I can recall Golovkin fighting a bigger guy, however...Froch is known to only rehydrate a little, he's always near fight weight.

I think Froch should have reasonable success in areas, he's very intelligent at range and that should annoy GGG, but ironically, it should be Golovkin the smaller guy hunting Froch down. Froch loves to get into exchanges, this isn't going to happen.

Even from a mental standpoint, Froch voices words like 'swerve GGG like the plague' 'no need to be in a fight like that, dangerous, dangerous fight'. When Golovkin goes hard, these thoughts/behaviours of Froch could return to shoot him in the foot.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

"Congratulations to Carl," Sanchez told Livefight tonight. "He did what he said he was going to do. He landed a great right hand and unfortunately George was on the end of it. I think George may be the future in the weight division over in England but congratulations to Carl. It was a great right hand.

"Congratulations to Eddie Hearn too! What a great show. I've been at a Klitschko fight with 65,000 fans but to have 80,000 fans who were all screaming because of the popularity of both guys is a wonderful thing for boxing. It's a great thing for Eddie to be able to put on that kind of event.

"Tom Loeffler, Gennady's management team and I have spoken about this fight in the past. Now that Carl has won this fight and done so well in front of that many fans, it's a fight that could do very, very well in the UK. Golovkin would jump at the chance. It's just a matter of putting all the financial things together and it can happen.

"I'm sure Eddie has had conversations with Tom Loeffler and if it's possible, why not? We fight on July 26th and if things go well, we have another fight in the fall. Whether that's in Vegas or the UK it really doesn't matter. Carl has established himself as a star and is really gonna bring some fans.

"I wouldn't go as far as to say that Carl is made for him [Golovkin]. I think that they're both the kind of guys that will give the fans a hell of a fight. The fans will be treated to the kind of fight that we've missed in the past. George made for a good fight but he boxed him a little more than I think Gennady would. It'd be a clash of two big punchers. Two big, strong dudes and it'd be fantastic for as long as it goes."


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I don't think I can recall Golovkin fighting a bigger guy, however...Froch is known to only rehydrate a little, he's always near fight weight.
> 
> I think Froch should have reasonable success in areas, he's very intelligent at range and that should annoy GGG, but ironically, it should be Golovkin the smaller guy hunting Froch down. Froch loves to get into exchanges, this isn't going to happen.
> 
> Even from a mental standpoint, Froch voices words like 'swerve GGG like the plague' 'no need to be in a fight like that, dangerous, dangerous fight'. When Golovkin goes hard, these thoughts/behaviours of Froch could return to shoot him in the foot.


Are you actually taking what he said in that interview seriously? 
When has Froch ever avoided a dangerous fight?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

rocky1 said:


> Are you actually taking what he said in that interview seriously?
> When has Froch ever avoided a dangerous fight?


Yeah I do take it seriously. Eddie Hearn has the same attitude towards him. 
It's funny how Froch fans are creating this imaginary 'tounge-in-cheek' expression on behalf of Carl when it couldn't be more obvious and it couldn't be explained any better by Carl himself.

Extreme people.

Yeah but this isn't any dangerous fight is it. This is not one of those fights where you can just slug it out with a hard puncher like Kessler and then get praised for your chin. This is going up against a clubbing puncher who's known for hitting harder than heavyweights, this is like stepping into the ring with Julian Jackson, but a very skillful version with the type of punches that damage you permeanently.

Another example to put it into context. Mares can get praised for his chin fighting dudes like Ponce De Leon and taking clean punches from a hard puncher like him, but put him in the ring with Jhonny Gonzalez and its scarier. Add to the fact that in the real scenario, Gennady is more skillful than Gonzalez and is more fearsome to go up against in terms of punching, than Gonzalez.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I don't think I can recall Golovkin fighting a bigger guy, however...Froch is known to only rehydrate a little, he's always near fight weight.
> 
> I think Froch should have reasonable success in areas, he's very intelligent at range and that should annoy GGG, but ironically, it should be Golovkin the smaller guy hunting Froch down. Froch loves to get into exchanges, this isn't going to happen.
> 
> Even from a mental standpoint, Froch voices words like 'swerve GGG like the plague' 'no need to be in a fight like that, dangerous, dangerous fight'. When Golovkin goes hard, these thoughts/behaviours of Froch could return to shoot him in the foot.


Gaul,do you really believe Froch would be making statements like that in public if there was any realistic chance of them fighting?
I mean with his ego?:yikes
Froch is now a what $13.5m fighter? All the belt holders at 160 won't fight each other because they won't go 50-50.For all Golovkin is superb,he's still a couple thousand capacity arena guy.
You really think his people would be able to make a Froch fight? They already pay low purses to opponents so let's be realistic here.
If this fight was ever possible Froch wouldn't joke like that and I think you're a bit more intelligent than to put much weight behind them.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Gaul,will you show me the source of these comments and the context they were made in please?


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah I do take it seriously. Eddie Hearn has the same attitude towards him.
> It's funny how Froch fans are creating this imaginary 'tounge-in-cheek' expression on behalf of Carl when it couldn't be more obvious and it couldn't be explained any better by Carl himself.
> 
> Extreme people.
> ...


As far as I can tell your the only person who thinks Froch was being serious, the same Carl Froch who gets slated by people on here for being too arrogant but yet all of a sudden he would admit to ducking someone........ Nah it doesn't really add up does it.

Golovkin isn't some sort of unbeatable monster your trying to make him out to be, he looks very good taking out B and C level middleweights but he doesn't have the sort of hand speed that has troubled Froch in the past and he has a habit of dropping his hands when he opens up and he's not as difficult to hit as someone like Ward or Dirrell it's a very winnable fight for Froch.

Do I think we'll see that fight.........No, Would I like to see it.......hell yeah I would.

I expect he'll fight Chavez jr near the end of the year and then probably call it day, he's had a fantastic career and doesn't really need another tough fight like Golovkin.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Its hard for me to pick. frochs proven time and again you can't write him off and has only ever lost one that could be classed as decisive (to who most consider P4P no 2/3). You can argue Dirrell but he made it scrappy enough many thought he won and most thought there was only a few rounds in it.

Golovkin doesn't really have the style of those two either.

My other worry with 3G is that although he has looked like a beast he still hasn't done it at elite level. Not completely his fault but still i can't fully assess him properly until he's been there. A completely different fighter but look at Don Curry who was percieved unbeatable till he got found (and Curry had beaten some really good boxers - far better than Gennady has).

I'm not sure the weight will make a huge difference, Froch isn't exactly a pressure fighter, he comes on in bursts but it could factor in if it goes later. Froch has a great chin as well so I'd be hugely impressed if GGG stopped him but Golovkin is better technically, is less war torn and is younger.

Very intriguing fight, don't think it will happen though.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Gaul,do you really believe Froch would be making statements like that in public if there was any realistic chance of them fighting?
> I mean with his ego?:yikes
> Froch is now a what $13.5m fighter? All the belt holders at 160 won't fight each other because they won't go 50-50.For all Golovkin is superb,he's still a couple thousand capacity arena guy.
> You really think his people would be able to make a Froch fight? They already pay low purses to opponents so let's be realistic here.
> If this fight was ever possible Froch wouldn't joke like that and I think you're a bit more intelligent than to put much weight behind them.





PityTheFool said:


> Gaul,will you show me the source of these comments and the context they were made in please?


Well my point is that he did, and to me it didn't seem like he was just laughing about it. And then afterwards when Groves made the point about him being a middleweight, Carl said something like 'that's a fair point, that's a fair point, he's a middleweight, he may not be able to carry his power'..but everything in his expression tells me he really doesn't want to be fighting Golovkin. He doesn't know that Golovkin's power holds beyond 168lbs.

It's no problem, Golovkin is the biggest puncher in boxing today. He has one shot KO power but to make matters worse, he has that clubbing effect. Dangerous fight for Froch's style, very dangerous fight.

Of course, money talks. A man can change his mind, all that matters is but price.

9:43 I think, onwards.







rocky1 said:


> As far as I can tell your the only person who thinks Froch was being serious, the same Carl Froch who gets slated by people on here for being too arrogant but yet all of a sudden he would admit to ducking someone........ Nah it doesn't really add up does it.
> 
> Golovkin isn't some sort of unbeatable monster your trying to make him out to be, he looks very good taking out B and C level middleweights but he doesn't have the sort of hand speed that has troubled Froch in the past and he has a habit of dropping his hands when he opens up and he's not as difficult to hit as someone like Ward or Dirrell it's a very winnable fight for Froch.
> 
> ...


Look up at the video, that's the reason why I think Froch is being serious. You can tell when Froch is being tongue and cheek because he can do that often. 
I don't think he is an unbeatable monster, honestly. I feel prime Dirrell could beat him, and Ward would beat him. 
It's not so much the hand speed with Golovkin though tbh, it's more his accurate timing, which is probably even more tricky for Froch. Froch can no longer get in there and do what he did to Bute or to Kessler, he'd get battered if he does that..and let's not forget the bruisers that past prime Kessler landed on Froch to make the fight seem pretty close at one point until Kessler ran out of steam. Kessler hits very hard, but there's just that level above where you just have to be cautious on a whole other level. 
That's not even including the fact that Froch lost to a Kessler who was closer to his prime before, and Vysotsky even stated that Kessler apparently was blind in one eye and had persistent injuries already by that point.

It's actually going to be Golovkin being the stalker, cutting off the ring and Froch operating more on the outside. 
I think Golovkin has good defence for a pressure fighter, of course, but it's not that impressive.

I don't think people realise that Froch is only going to weigh around 5-7lbs more than Golovkin, maximum. Froch is no weight cutter.



Chatty said:


> Its hard for me to pick. frochs proven time and again you can't write him off and has only ever lost one that could be classed as decisive (to who most consider P4P no 2/3). You can argue Dirrell but he made it scrappy enough many thought he won and most thought there was only a few rounds in it.
> 
> Golovkin doesn't really have the style of those two either.
> 
> ...


True, he hasn't done it at elite level, but he is down right and ready, well adjusted to pros, hasn't been to the deep end because deep end requires an opponent who can survive it to that end of the swimming pool with him in the first place.

Golovkin definitely is technically the better fighter, more skilled than Froch. The intensity and output within Froch's bursts will be relatively low however for this particular fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck's sake Gaul! He laughed right after he said it and given Froch knew that he would retire if he lost to Groves and fight Chavez or Ward at most after the fight,there is no way it was meant as if he was scared as you're suggesting.
It's so meaningless and irrelevant as a comment that no one picked up on it.I've had enough experience with you to know of you believe it,I can't change your mind,so is there much point in debating it?
BTW,I see you've been trolling again.Why don't you try showing people that you can be an honest,measured and sensible poster as I've seen you can be? The trolling just tars you with a brush that won't shake off.
It's not too late for you.You publicly apologised to me and that is more than many are willing to do with anyone here.
Why not make a fresh start, drop the Lomachenko's stuff for now and just discuss like I know you can?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Fuck's sake Gaul! He laughed right after he said it and given Froch knew that he would retire if he lost to Groves and fight Chavez or Ward at most after the fight,there is no way it was meant as if he was scared as you're suggesting.
> It's so meaningless and irrelevant as a comment that no one picked up on it.I've had enough experience with you to know of you believe it,I can't change your mind,so is there much point in debating it?
> BTW,I see you've been trolling again.Why don't you try showing people that you can be an honest,measured and sensible poster as I've seen you can be? The trolling just tars you with a brush that won't shake off.
> It's not too late for you.You publicly apologised to me and that is more than many are willing to do with anyone here.
> Why not make a fresh start, drop the Lomachenko's stuff for now and just discuss like I know you can?


*About Froch*
Neither of us are in the mind of Froch. I can never personally know for sure from that clip alone....but one thing is clear..he'd fight Golovkin given the right price in MGM, and that it doesn't seem like the heart of Froch to say a statement like that tbh, that's why it has seemed confusing. But in the same respect, you kinda have to ask..would you want to get into a fight with a skilled clubber when you're about to retire...Froch doesn't NEED Golovkin, Froch has carved his career as an elite.

*About The Undefeated Gaul Trolling*
It's funny you say that and quite coincidental, because 'The Undefeated Gaul' scheduled to announce his retirement 'from the arena' soon i.e after the Lomachenko-Russell Jr aftermath. This character was developed to try and emulate 'The Undefeated Gaul' from the series Spartacus, who was witty, insulting etc. but yet considered the people who he 'flicked the switch on' as in 'the brotherhood/his brothers', so there was no malice..but just to win arguments...also with wit, humour, banter etc. nothing more. It probably sounds like just rhetoric that I 'never meant malice' but it's honestly true, I have no business making others feel like shit. I'm a fully functioning human being in the real world :lol: 
Some like it, some hate it.

I'm 22 years old, this 'troll' thing is starting to feel really immature, forced, pointless...not providing any fun.

I went hard trolling recently because I returned from being banned and I just wanted to troll the forum as I'm sure they were all delighted about the ban and thought I would be gone for good considering it was meant to be a 6 month ban, but now that post-ban thrill has expired, I just can't see myself trolling. I even struggled to make the Lomachenko-Russell Jr thread, which I actually mentioned yesterday. He's my second favourite fighter of all time (Lomachenko) so I'm always going to support him and be vocal about it, but not 'tard' about it anymore.

Whilst I was banned, I was at ESB as Gannicus, there was no trolling/very little if any, that may have rubbed off from 'The Undefeated Gaul' because I was myself.

Edit: I'll also add that in the real world, I do like engaging in cut-throat banter to a degree, but only with some close mates as I know they can handle it and we all do it to eachother..but I recognise that it's not everyones cup of tea, and usually when I've done on here, they've either been to otherwise decent people who really are going through a tough time or are legitimately mentally ill...I've got no business engaging in this with people who really doesn't like it, a bit too distasteful.

Thanks P.T.F.


----------



## MaliBua (Dec 18, 2013)

Post Box said:


> I don't think either man does


Okay...

It makes sense. There were some talks in internet Golovkin being even over 170lbs on fight night and Froch not putting weight at all. It sure as hell dont look like it. I mean Froch looks much bigger guy than Golovkin who looks like light middleweight a'la Lara, Canelo etc..


----------



## josip (Jun 4, 2013)

If froch tries to make 160 he'll get knocked out!the fight should be made at catchweight


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MaliBua said:


> Okay...
> 
> It makes sense. There were some talks in internet Golovkin being even over 170lbs on fight night and Froch not putting weight at all. It sure as hell dont look like it. I mean Froch looks much bigger guy than Golovkin who looks like light middleweight a'la Lara, Canelo etc..


Honestly had no idea he comes in at 170+ during fight night. 
So it's pretty clear that size will not play any legit factor in this fight.
Obviously Froch has a reach advantage of 5' and a height advantage of around 2' which sort of factors into the idea that Froch can probably do pretty good at range, I expect him to land some good shots there.

One thing about GGG is that even his jabs hurt.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Golovkin has certainly impressed me mate,but at this point,he has never fought at 168,has never beaten or faced a decent name at 160,so to assume he destroys a guy who has lost to a once in a generation guy at 168 is a bit premature and based on nothing other than preference in a fight that won't happen.


Let's not act like Froch only lost to Ward.



rocky1 said:


> Massive step up for Golovkin not only does Froch have a massive experience advantage he's taller, probably stronger has a big reach advantage, punches harder than anyone Golovkin has previously fought *and you can pretty much guarantee he's not going to go into survival mode* like many of GGG's opponents.


That's what leads people to believe he would get KO'd eventually. The more punches he throws, the more open he leaves himself to GGG's hellacious shots.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Let's not act like Froch only lost to Ward.
> 
> That's what leads people to believe he would get KO'd eventually. The more punches he throws, the more open he leaves himself to GGG's hellacious shots.


Given that he went on to avenge the Kessler loss,I think most people know what I meant.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Well my point is that he did, and to me it didn't seem like he was just laughing about it. And then afterwards when Groves made the point about him being a middleweight, Carl said something like 'that's a fair point, that's a fair point, he's a middleweight, he may not be able to carry his power'..but everything in his expression tells me he really doesn't want to be fighting Golovkin. He doesn't know that Golovkin's power holds beyond 168lbs.
> 
> It's no problem, Golovkin is the biggest puncher in boxing today. He has one shot KO power but to make matters worse, he has that clubbing effect. Dangerous fight for Froch's style, very dangerous fight.
> 
> ...


This and this, good post. Those raiding runs of Froch wont be effective against Golovkin who would time those bursts with hard hooks to body and head as Froch falls forward. To be effective Froch will have to rely on his awkward, underrated jab coupled with hard straight rights to keep Golovkin on the end of his punches, whilst obviously ensuring he maintains his defensive shape, technique and balance, three of Froch's biggest shortcomings.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

rocky1 said:


> Massive step up for Golovkin not only does Froch have a massive experience advantage he's taller, probably stronger has a big reach advantage, punches harder than anyone Golovkin has previously fought and you can pretty much guarantee he's not going to go into survival mode like many of GGG's opponents.
> 
> Froch is significantly better than anyone GGG has ever fought so people picking GGG to KO Froch in a couple of rounds are way off in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Pretty much how i see it but i think Froch takes him out late.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Not a big Froch fan but I think his size, the fact GGG hasn't ever been in with a top guy at 160 let along 168 and the fact he has a damn good chin will help him through the hard times in the fight and onto a decision victory or late stoppage.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm actually surprised at the results of this poll.


----------



## Rasputin (May 17, 2013)

MaliBua said:


> Does anyone have stats how much either man weights at fight night?
> 
> I might be terribly wrong but rememberibg froch does not put nuch weight after weigh in, surely misunderstood..?


To the best of my knowledge, Golovkin weighs roughly between 167-170 and walks around at about the later on average. I think he was 167 for Rosado and 168 for Proksa (or it might be the other way around) and 170 for Macklin. I heard someone mention that he weighed 171 for one of his recent fights, but I've no idea if that's true or not. Either way, Golovkin doesn't look like he has a very big frame to me. He looks more like a natural (natural in this age of big weight cutting) LMW, albeit a impressively built muscular one. There are lots and lots of LMWs who walk around heavier and either weigh roughly the same or more than he does on fight night.

Froch has the bigger, longer frame for sure but he has very low body fat percentage. He's one of those wiry, sinewy naturally strong guys. He could easily pack a fair bit more weight on that frame of his and move up to LHW and still look in good shape IMO. He says he walks around close to his fighting weight all year round, maybe about 175 max, and comes in not much over it on the night. I'm sure I remember him saying he's weighed 175 or 176 for fights before (might be wrong about that though) but I know he's come in at 170-172 too.

Here's an excerpt from an interview with him where he talks about it.

"My lifestyle outside camp, that gives you longevity, 100 per cent," super-middleweight champion Froch emphasises. "Healthy living, clean living outside of training camp, training hard. Be sensible with everything - you know what you should and shouldn't do. Don't lie to yourself."

To help you emulate this Spartan of a man, Froch offers some advice to help you live the high life without becoming a lowlife.

KEEP YOUR WEIGHT ON POINT

I walk around close to my fighting weight because my body-fat count is naturally low. I'm very skinny out of camp. So where would I lose that weight, where would it go from? I'd have to start losing some skeletal muscle, I'd have to cannibalise and do long runs with no energy. My bodyfat count is about three per cent, two per cent on fight week, I'm ripped to shreds. For me to then get down another 8lbs, I'd have to become skinny and lose my back or get skinnier legs. I wouldn't be the same fighter.

Scientifically it's impossible to rehydrate any sooner than 72 hours after dehydrating but you've got 30-33 hours depending on when you fight. If you take off 4-5lbs of fluid before the weigh-in, you can't expect to be rehydrated and ready to fight the following day. So when I see them in the ring looking like they've put 14lbs on from the weigh-in it brings a big smile on my face and I think, 'You've put all that weight on overnight, which tells me you took a load of weight off before the weigh-in, which also tells me you're absolutely exhausted and drained.'

For the last three or four weeks before the Lucian Bute fight, I weighed just under 168lbs, straight after I trained and it means my body is used to working at that weight. I was 171lbs or 172lbs when I fought Bute. It's a massive advantage, huge.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I could see GGG win a decision, he's terrific on the inside, if he can get there consistently. Forch will struggle against a more compact fighter at close range but he should get some work done as GGG comes in close. See GGG get hit with more and bigger bombs than ever before. His chin better be granite for him to beat Froch. No way does Froch get stopped though, get a grip lads.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Undefeated Gaul is a little cunt btw, anyone calling Froch a pussy at this stage is a fucking retard. From his antics the last while, this place was definitely better without him. And I used to think he was given a hard time for little reason, but every bit of shit he gets is deserved.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Rasputin said:


> To the best of my knowledge, Golovkin weighs roughly between 167-170 and walks around at about the later on average. I think he was 167 for Rosado and 168 for Proksa (or it might be the other way around) and 170 for Macklin. I heard someone mention that he weighed 171 for one of his recent fights, but I've no idea if that's true or not. Either way, Golovkin doesn't look like he has a very big frame to me. He looks more like a natural (natural in this age of big weight cutting) LMW, albeit a impressively built muscular one. There are lots and lots of LMWs who walk around heavier and either weigh roughly the same or more than he does on fight night.


He looks like a natural middleweight to me.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Ehhh... I'd rather watch Froch Vs. Chavez Jr.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Dream fight for me, both sides, especially GGG would something to prove here, and it would pretty much guarantee action!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Ehhh... I'd rather watch Froch Vs. Chavez Jr.


Both are good fights to watch!


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

Great fight for the fans. I think froch would be too big in this matchup.


----------



## Rasputin (May 17, 2013)

Mushin said:


> He looks like a natural middleweight to me.


I think he's bulked up a bit over the past couple of years, but I'm talking more about the size of his frame than his actual weight. He's a bit of a weird one. From some angles he looks pretty stocky and tank-like, but from others he can look quite small and unimposing. Like I said, I think he looks more like a natural LMW in this age of big weight cutting. There are loads of LMWs who weigh the same or more, give or take a pound or two, on fight night as he does. Canelo, Trout, Angulo, Cintron, Kirkland, Carlos Molina, Paul Williams, Fernando Vargas, Joel Julio to name but a few have all weighed the same or more than him on fight night whilst campaigning down at 154. Even Joshua Clottey came in at 170 after hitting the scales at 149.


----------

